# Commercial Property Rental



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Is there a place to advertise COMMERCIAL property rental. 


I have asked in the past where I could advertise and was told to advertise on Craig's list but I assume this is for housing. 



If anyone could assist us or guide us to the correct place for assistance it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

hyper_janice said:


> Is there a place to advertise COMMERCIAL property rental.
> 
> 
> I have asked in the past where I could advertise and was told to advertise on Craig's list but I assume this is for housing.
> ...


Dang - I thought I shaved it down as much as possible so as not to be advertising and yet give enough info to let people who might be able to guide to give good guidance.

Sorry Maiden -


----------

